# Stall Window Questions



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Each of my six stalls will have a 4x4 sliding window. 

Question #1: At what height should I place my window?

Question #2: What spacing should the bars be on the window protection grate?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would have the windows tall enough a horse could not put its head out. if you are doing this for light and fresh air and if the windows are glass a horse could get hurt. 
If you want the horse to be be able to see out, why not just do another stall door where you could leave the top half open in good weather, and close it up in bad weather .


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would not put glass windows in a horse stall. BTDT, horses will take the glass out and risk injury. If you want windows, then I'd fix shutters on the outside wall so they can be closed when needed but I wouldn't put actual windows in.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would put in a window opening as far as for sizing, but I *would not *do anything with glass. That is just to dangerous unless you are doing windows that are at the ceiling height to let out heat accumulation.

I have in my barn instead of "bars" we used livestock panels.Purchased from my local Tractor Supply Store...
I have 12'x12' boxes with my "windows" being 55" above the floor. Below that is solid plank walls. Firmly attached livestock panels keeps heads in, heads out, no scrapping, no fighting and no stealing each others food. 
_{I would not do anything less in height from the floor for a "average horse" height.}_
It does allow for great ventilation and light.
We made sliding channels for thick plexiglass to pass on to close in and weather-tite the barn when needed.
Plexiglass, thick stuff is expensive but safe to use with horses as it doesn't break.
_{The stuff I used is what they use on race cars to protect the drivers in the car...impacts on it withstand and don't shatter, crack sometimes but not break.}_
A 4'x8' sheet is around $100...

I also have heavy shutters I can close to protect my animals during hurricanes from flying debris...then I do close up that barn so there stall is s safe haven for them.

My friends have bars for their stalls dividers. I know when I go to place my hand between the bars I must turn my hand sideways to fit through...so guessing 3"-4" between dividers...

Good luck.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Each stall is going to have dutch doors in addition to the windows..I do plan on putting the windows higher then the horse is, and just have for more light and to be able to let air in when I want. There will be bars over the windows on the stall side. 
Just curious on what height everyone recommends. My barn is going to be 12 foot high and my stalls will will be about 7 foot high. I don't mind having them up under the roof, if that is the safest place. I can get on a ladder to opne when needed.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you're looking for ventilation, light to get in I _would not_ be putting them up to high...that would defeat the purpose.

For ventilation I like mine at 55"-57" high at the bottom...nice cross-breeze, gets the hot air out and moving and my openings let lots of light in so seldom are the barn lights on..
I can muck stalls on a dreary, rainy day and not need the lights on.
My horses can see out, see in to socialize with each other at that height too but not be obnoxious to each other if they want to be left alone.

So, to me...a little less roughly 5 feet above the barn floor is the window bottom and from there mine is 52" high. Don't forget to figure in the frame dimensions when you do your figuring...
My stall walls all together are over 9' high with my barn rafters being 11'+ high, then add the roof peak built for ventilation and air flow to help cool the place off during summer swelter. It is a "tall" barn....


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Horselovingguy

Can you post pictures?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_I'm not sure how to post pictures honestly...
I figured out copy&paste from existing websites, but don't know if personal pictures is the same concept with pixels size restrictions...
_
My barn is currently not cold weather proofed as it is now hot & humid summertime temperatures.

My "frame" that holds my plexiglass track and closeable shutters are removed to get optimum breezes...
It takes only minutes to put them back up if we know a hurricane is coming our direction...
Otherwise, to me it is most important for cooling breezes...

Pictures...I'll look and see what I have that show what we did....


----------

